# west yorkshire england needs re hab



## jarvis0808 (Jul 21, 2008)

any one re homes wood pigeons Pontefract, west yorkshire , uk


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've sent one of our members a message about this thread. Check back.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Only place I can think of right now is known as The Midgeleys, at Sheffield


link : http://www.voluntaryrescuecentre.org.uk/about.htm

They have certainly taken on two or three woodies that we know of on this forum.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You can also try this one, it is a bit cloer and I have them listed as sympathetic to pigeons but please double check:

Selby Animal Sanctuary,
Scalm Lane,
Hambleton, 
Selby. 
YO8 9HZ
. Tele: (01757) 228216 ...

When you say "rehomes", do you mean the woodie is unreleasable? A lot of sanctuaries automatically euthanase unreleasable woodies on the basis that they never settle into captivity. In my experience this is not correct, they take time to settle but they adjust, particularly if sharing accommodation with feral pigeons which have a calming influence.

Cynthia

As far as I am aware the Midgeleys do not euthanase unreleasables, but again you would need to double check.

Cynthia


----------

